# Mi-38 Helicopter



## tomahawk6 (28 Mar 2009)

Nice chopper. It can carry 32 troops but unfortunately the Russian military cannot afford the helicopter.







http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4sJBeqtG5Rk


----------



## CEEBEE501 (28 Mar 2009)

That looks alot like a S-92


----------



## Nfld Sapper (28 Mar 2009)

CEEBEE501 said:
			
		

> That looks alot like a S-92



No it doesn't.


----------



## CEEBEE501 (29 Mar 2009)

Well it has some similarities, they must have burrowed some idea.


----------



## Loachman (29 Mar 2009)

The ressemblance is about the same as a human being to any other mammal - same general anatomy.

It bears more ressemblance to that which it descended from: the Mi 8 Hip.


----------



## aesop081 (29 Mar 2009)

CEEBEE501 said:
			
		

> Well it has some similarities, they must have burrowed some idea.



Yeah, looks like they borrow the whole, rotor/tail rotor thing from the S-92.......


----------



## CEEBEE501 (29 Mar 2009)

A CONSPIRICY!!!
I knew it  

I need coffee


----------



## Colin Parkinson (29 Mar 2009)

I think when you put them side by side you will find this much bigger than the S-92.


----------



## tomahawk6 (29 Mar 2009)

Here is a link to the spec's of this chopper. It has a big cabin and can carry a 7t slingload. Pretty impressive design.

http://www.aerospace-technology.com/projects/mil-mi-38/specs.html

Dimensions:
Height1.8m
Length8.7m Width2.3m
Main Rotor Blades 6
Main Rotor Diameter21.1m 
Tail Rotor Diameter3.84m
Span of Stabilisers4.2m

Cabin Dimensions:
Length at Floor Level, Not Including Ramp 6.8m 
Width at Floor Level 2.2m
Length10.7m
Width2.36m
Height1.8m to 1.85m


----------



## Good2Golf (29 Mar 2009)

Sleeker nose and neater engine fairings, but it's definitely a Hip (8/17/171/38).  Very interesting....PW&C PW127 Turboshafts are very nice power plants.  Interesting that it was built "taking FAR-29 into consideration"...I wonder if its final type certificate could still comply with FAR 29?

G2G


----------



## tomahawk6 (29 Mar 2009)

http://www.kazanhelicopters.com/index.php?id=12



> In close collaboration with Mil Design Bureau and Eurocopter, "Kazan Helicopters" continues development and production of Mi-38 helicopter prototype. The Mi-38 helicopter meets FAR-29 requirements and European JAR-29, category A and B. The engine of the helicopter has been developed by Pratt-Whitney/Rus and is being designed to meet the requirements of European JAR-E Regulations. The helicopter is intended for day and night operation, under any weather conditions in a range of temperatures from - 60C up to + 50C.


----------

